# Did these fuses belong to my colchester bantam mk1 lathe



## Frode (Feb 16, 2013)

I found these two fuses when i took away some leaf and other dirt under my lathe

The fuseholder is made in England by BULCHIN


----------



## fogleew (Feb 3, 2014)

They are used in the power feed.


----------

